# I want to get my nose pierced...



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So I think I'm having a need to shake up my life...first I cut all my hair off and now I want to get my nose pierced. NOT a big ring thing--just a little tiny gem, the kind that almost look like a sparkly freckle. Does anybody have this kind of piercing? My boss at job #1 (casual office) said it's fine...my boss at job #2 (specialty retail store) has his own facial piercings so that's obviously fine...but my boss at "job" #3 (I'm the editor of my church's newspaper) might NOT be so impressed!!









Sorry for the weird and random post. It's just one of those days!!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I would be too scared to do that. Maybe get a fake one and see if you REALLY like it.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool, definately go for it. I used to have my nose pierced about 5 years ago, I also got a really short hair cut and it was great. I would get my nose pierced again but I'm at a different point in my life where I go to Board Meetings and such. It was funny to see people's reaction because sometimes I would wear a small ring in my nose but wore the cute little gem mostly. The one drawback was that there were times when I was asked to take it out, or had to take it out to visit with clients and it would be difficult to put back in and start to bleed so I let it close up. You can't even tell now that I ever had it. I often have the impulse to get a really short hair cut again but my husband prefers longer hair, oh well.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would really try a magnetic one for a while before getting it permenent. Some people have really odd reactions to those types of things. If you do not care at all what anyone thinks or feels, well then go for it.

Just keep in mind, this little bit of information:

At 12 you felt differently then you did at 9.
At 16 you felt differently then you did at 12.
At 19 you feel differently then you do at 16.
BELIEVE me, it goes on like that your whole life.

I can say for myself:
At 23 I felt differently then I did at 19.
At 28 I felt differently then I did at 23.
At 34 I felt differently then I did at 28.
And so it goes.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

At least a piercing is less permanent than a tattoo...not that I have anything against either, I just agree that decisions we make about our bodies at age 22 may look great now, but when you get to be my age and gravity takes hold...then let's just say not everything looks as pretty with a jewel in it. I say save up for a really nice piece of jewelry instead.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i say go for it! you're only young once. and if you decide you dont like it....it doesnt leave the big honkin' hole that a lip ring or an eyebrow ring will. i pierced my own nose when i was in high school...20 yrs ago, almost. (yeah, a moment my mother will always be proud of...) we did things the old fashioned way, iced the nose numb, stuck a carrot up one side, and shoved a pin right thru. i wont lie, it hurt like heck. LOL. i'm sure if you do it the proper way, it wont hurt, and it wont be as swollen, and it'll look much better LOL
i took mine out after about 3-4 months, and i have no scar or hole from it. 
good luck!! i like the small sparkley kind you are talking about very cute and girly!

ann marie and the ""mommy, can i have a bullring in my nose?" buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I never thought that nose piercings added to a woman's beauty... JMHO.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Because of hygiene reasons I could never understand why people would pierce their lips, thong, nose... and I am not the kind of person who likes to draw attention to herself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

> So I think I'm having a need to shake up my life...first I cut all my hair off and now I want to get my nose pierced. NOT a big ring thing--just a little tiny gem, the kind that almost look like a sparkly freckle. Does anybody have this kind of piercing? My boss at job #1 (casual office) said it's fine...my boss at job #2 (specialty retail store) has his own facial piercings so that's obviously fine...but my boss at "job" #3 (I'm the editor of my church's newspaper) might NOT be so impressed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to be totally honest with you....I went through the same thing, I wanted my nose pierced. I had it done, it hurt like you cannot beleive because they are literally driving this needle through a lot of cartelidge.......from the minute I had it done it stayed infected. The infection finally went away, then back again, then away then back. Around the piercing was ALWAYS red and to agree with one poster it just did nothing for me, it actually detracted from my looks. I am just being honest with you. If you do get it done make sure that you have in your posession the exact stud you want to put in because if you try to pull out the original piercing to change the stud that is what rips the inside skin and infects it, and that is what I did. I had it pierced with the smallest diamond chip she had, and it just wasnt small enough for what I wanted. So I got online and ordered a teeny tiny diamond chip from freshtrends.com ----- put it in and it just never ended up right....THE BEST PART....MY MALT WAS PLAYING WITH ME AND SUCKED IT RIGHT OUT OF MY NOSE and swallowed it...the rest is history!!!!! I no longer have my nose pierced. You can still see it slightly and I suppose if I really pushed I could put something back in. The key is to pick a stud, have it pierced with your choice of nose ring and then leave it alone...dont touch it.... good luck.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as a pierced (4 of them, not the nose/face though) person myself I say go for it, shake it up, if you dont like it then take it out, treat it like a wound and it should heal great, as a male (my own opinion of course) a nose ring (any directly on the face) on a woman is unatractive, however, almost anywhere else on the body


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I luv Tattoo's and piercings. I have my eyebrow pierced, belly, nipple, tragus (part of ear), 10 in my right ear and 3 in my left. I have had my nose pierced, but it just annoyed me, although I do really think it looks great. I can't stand big bull rings people put in there nose. Although I have alot of piercings, they are done in a nice way, I don't have huge big rings hanging out of me. It's like my tatts, I have 8 yet many people wouldn't even know, the only one that gets seen the most is my arm band.

I think piercing and tattoo's is a form of art and expression and if done in a tastefull way can look really nice. Each to there own, I guess.

What I am saying is, if you like it, you want it done, then do it, you don't need peoples approval or disapproval, it is about what you like.

Just so you know it doesn't hurt alot, but your eyes water for a while, so it looks like your crying.

BEK
( Well now you all know)


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I personally do not like piercings on the face but that's just my opinion. A couple of my friends have their nose pierced and it looks great on them. If that's truly what you want, I'd say go for it. I agree with the others, maybe you can try a magnetic one and see how you like it first before going ahead with the real thing.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll say right off the bat that I am not a fan of piercings, other than ears and maybe a belly button. That is not meant to deter you because it is your body and you can do what you want. My only suggestion is to consider where you are going with your job. Maybe your jobs today would be OK with piercings, but ultimately what is your goal and will this type of self expression fit in or not?? Only you can answer this.....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i had my eyebrow, nose, lip, labret, and some other things pierced..not all at one time.. but they never left any scar. i loved my piercings....but i became a mom, so i kinda grew out of that stage. i had 2 rings in my left eyebrow, one on the right side of my lip. (then i got hit in the face, accidentally, and then because of the internal scarring i had it done on the left side) then i had my left nostral done with a little stud and didn't like it, but it looked nice! LOL! i just had colds at that time and wasn't pleasant blowing my nose...lol!! so i just took it out and it healed right up. i didn't have my labret long, i kept biting the flat back of the thing and it would come undone, so i got tired of that and just took it out. as for the other things....TMI, so i won't get into that. my friend just got her eyebrow done...a little rainbow barbell thing...looks like a ball above and below the actual piercing. it's cute.








*sooo....i say go for it! *








here's a cool site for piercing jewelry: http://www.mspiercing.com/


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

My daughter had her nose pierced....she got it caught on the blankets one night and it was ripped out OUCH!!!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i think maybe try a magnetic one for a week, then, if you like it get a real one









i'm not allowed to have peircings or tattoos and they aren't really my thing anyway but they can look good one some people, Jeff has a big tattoo on his arm, like a celtic arm band and he's getting another one across his shoulder blades, it's going to look awesome









i didn't know you had tattoos Bek, what type do you have?

i did want one once...i wanted one across my lower back but i'm too much of a wimp anyway....i wonder if you can get fake lower back tatoos lol


felicity


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback all--I enjoy hearing a variety of opinions, from different people at different stages of life with different viewpoints--which we certainly have here.







I have a pretty strong feeling about what I'm going to do but I haven't decided 100% yet...it feels like I'm just at a point where I need to do something for myself, instead of worrying about what my family will think! Anyway, thanks to all for taking the time to read this and share your opinions.









Bek--I thought about getting my tragus done, too--does it bleed a lot? Do they pierce w/a ring or a bar? My only hesitation there is that I have "elf ears" that stick out so I don't like to call attention to them!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Thanks for the feedback all--I enjoy hearing a variety of opinions, from different people at different stages of life with different viewpoints--which we certainly have here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it didn't bleed at all really. I have a very tiny little ring in it, It looks really cute. I didn't get a small one so it wouldn't draw attention, because the other 10 in the same ear does that, LOL.

But no you can get a very little ring. I will get some pics for you and show you, if you like. I am about to head out soon so I can take some pics later.
BEK


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=261369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be very cool!









I drove by the piercing place on my way home from work tonight...but I wimped out and went home!!







It takes a while to psych myself up to something like this--when I got my navel pierced I thought about it for 3 years and finally, one day, just said "this is crazy, I've wanted it for 3 years!" and went and did it. 




> sooo....i say go for it! aktion033.gif
> here's a cool site for piercing jewelry: http://www.mspiercing.com/[/B]


Thank you for the website Carrie! I will have to check it out! 
One of my buddies had a labret ring and I always thought that looked cool, especially on guys, but I think I'd probably be too chicken for that one.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> i think maybe try a magnetic one for a week, then, if you like it get a real one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Rose on the back of my neck, A big Rose on my left shoulder blade with my son TYE's name in it. I have a heart and my son Stratton's name in it on my left boob, A dolphin with my youngest son David's name in it on my right boob. I have an indian arm band on my right arm, a dragon down the top of my right leg, a little design around my belly button and the threatre masks on my butt.

And yes you can get some beautiful fake ones the go across your lower back, My girlfriend has had one put on her before.

I would like to get my lower back done, I think they look great, maybe when I find a design I really like. I'm not one to just get anything.
Alot of people don't know I have all those tatts, and are shocked when they find out. But I can cover every one of them when I want to.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I had my nose pierced last year around this time of the year. I was 24 and I thought it looked cute but I kept getting these little bumps on the side of it, and I ended up taking it out~! I look back at pictures now and am glad that I had it, but now I probably would not do it again. I like tattoos, but am DEFINITELY NOT the type to get one...ever!!!!!
You're only young once though! So IMO, go for it girl!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Personal Opinion here....
I have seen small jewels and kinda like them. (depends on the girl)








I don't like tongue piercings AT ALL. People talk stupid and look stupid with
them and if I remember correctly aren't they meant for pleasure?








Sends the wrong message IMO.
I'm one for moderate adornment whatever that may be. I think it's
best to leave the hootchies for rap videos.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I dun't know. This is where my age starts to show I guess. I think from a slight distance
those nose studs look like a booger.





























As for the nose rings...ask any horse...it's no fun.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> I would really try a magnetic one for a while before getting it permenent. Some people have really odd reactions to those types of things. If you do not care at all what anyone thinks or feels, well then go for it.
> 
> Just keep in mind, this little bit of information:
> 
> ...


At 53 I think younger than I did at 30!!
Nonny


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> as a pierced (4 of them, not the nose/face though) person myself I say go for it, shake it up, if you dont like it then take it out, treat it like a wound and it should heal great, as a male (my own opinion of course) a nose ring (any directly on the face) on a woman is unatractive, however, almost anywhere else on the body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, go for it









A number of years ago, I had a roomate, who had a beautiful tiny diamond on the side of her nose. There was no backing on it, so she simply pulled it out when she didn't want it there. The hole was sooo small, you couldn't see it. No big deal at all. I'm a big fan of Tatts and Peircings, within taste. And I thought my friend's piercing was in VERY good taste.

I just may "shake it up" myself. What the heck. I'm going to pierce my nose


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> I don't like tongue piercings AT ALL. People talk stupid and look stupid with
> them and if I remember correctly aren't they meant for pleasure?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

> I luv Tattoo's and piercings. I have my eyebrow pierced, belly, nipple, tragus (part of ear), 10 in my right ear and 3 in my left. I have had my nose pierced, but it just annoyed me, although I do really think it looks great. I can't stand big bull rings people put in there nose. Although I have alot of piercings, they are done in a nice way, I don't have huge big rings hanging out of me. It's like my tatts, I have 8 yet many people wouldn't even know, the only one that gets seen the most is my arm band.
> 
> I think piercing and tattoo's is a form of art and expression and if done in a tastefull way can look really nice. Each to there own, I guess.
> 
> ...


Bek, for some reason, I didn't figure you out as a person with 8 tattoos and all those piercings. I just love it!
I wanted to have my nose pierced with a cute little jewel before, kinda put it off, but still have a small urge to get a small tattoo. I hope I get the courage some day. 

I think piercings or tattoos is a form of expression. A small jewel on the nose is fine, as long as you keep it clean and watch out for infection, if you don't like it, let it close.

Bek, congrats on your smokefree journey, I know how tough it is. Your clothes for your furbabies are absolutely exquisite!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > I don't like tongue piercings AT ALL. People talk stupid and look stupid with
> > them and if I remember correctly aren't they meant for pleasure?
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

A few years ago, I thought of piercing my nipples, but my boobs are fake, so I thought they would POP








[/QUOTE]

































Maybe age is a factor here. I don't find piercings attractive. ears, belly button look good. I just can't get into anything else. I always wonder if you would get boogers (sorry I know it's gross) caught on the inside. Or maybe it would feel like you always have to blow your nose. The bars and stuff look too Frankensteiny to me. The big disk that people put in their ears







what are they thinking. When they are older they are going to have a giant hole through their earlobe. I'm thinking some plastic surgeon is going to be very busy and rich when these guys are older. I have to agree with cary about the tongue. Most people talk funny when they have them. I agree with Melanie also that you are a different person every few years, which makes me believe in never say never. Because I think in another person's shoes or situation you don't always know what you would do. 

But you are young, and it is probably harmless, so I guess it wouldn't hurt anything. You could just take it out if you didn't like it. Good luck whatever you decide, that is probably half the fun. 

Now if you want to talk about







plastic surgery..............................


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I must say men with nipple rings is such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree...my husband pierced his nipples without consulting me (we were long distance dating at the time) and the first time I saw him after that, I was



















































Cary I agree with you on tongue rings, I am NOT a fan of tongue rings, mostly because of what it does to you: a buddy of mine at job #2 has a tongue ring and it affects his speech a lot. I've never met someone whose speech was not affected by it. My husband used to have it before we met but took it out after a couple months b/c it was chipping his teeth!!











> I just may "shake it up" myself. What the heck. I'm going to pierce my nose rockon.gif[/B]






















> I dun't know. This is where my age starts to show I guess. I think from a slight distance
> those nose studs look like a booger. brownbag.gif smrofl.gif smrofl.gif smrofl.gif[/B]


I kind of wondered about that, Brit...if I do it, I don't want to look like I have a permanent pimple or booger stuck on my nose LOL!!!


















> A few years ago, I thought of piercing my nipples, but my boobs are fake, so I thought they would POP smrofl.gif[/B]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i could never pierce my tongue. i just can't do it. however, my best friend had hers done and it was cute. it did NOT effect her speech. i heard if it's done right it will not. and i do not believe she looked like a hoochie. you couldn't even tell it was done unless you STARED at her while she was talking. and, JMHO, if you're staring IN a woman's mouth while she's talking, it's not the piercing you'll have to be worried about... 
another thought about it effecting speech....put it this way, the lead vocalist of my favorite band has his tongue pierced and his speech is in no way impaired....and.....well, the fact he HAS the piercing...turns me on a bit.









i believe piercing is a beautiful form of expression. the only thing i don't really find attractive are the huge gaping holes that people have purposely tapered open to put a plug or tunnel in. if they are small enough, it looks ok, but having a hole the size of a quarter turns me off.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > > I don't like tongue piercings AT ALL. People talk stupid and look stupid with
> > > them and if I remember correctly aren't they meant for pleasure?
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't pierce anything but my ears!!

But good luck to you..

Andrea~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

On tounge piercings...just keep in mind that the human mouth is a great breeding ground for all sorts of bacteria. We used to have a teenager girl babysit for us once in a while who had her tounge pierced. I don't mean to scare anyone with this story, so I will warn you against reading if you don't want to hear. She ended up with a very severe infection, had to go through 4 weeks of IV antibiotic treatment and ended up losing part of her tounge. This was all because of the piercing. It was done properly, but it is virtually impossible to keep the mouth bacteria free. Same thing for the nose. A topical area like the belly button, earlobe, eyebrow, etc. is much easier to keep clean and hygenic. I would also caution young women against nipple piercing if you ever plan to have children. My understanding is that once they have been pierced, your chances of being able to breast feed your baby are greatly reduced. You can damage the nipple, get scar tissue, and even get an infection of the milk ducts. 

I believe that everyone should be allowed to do what they wish with their bodies...it's just the mother in me that wants all the information out there so you can make the right decision for you. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have 7 piercings... I used to have 9... I have 2 cartliege in one ear and in the same ear I have 2 reg ear piercings on the bottom.. I used to have 3... I took the last one out... i didnt really want a 3rd hole... i only did it cause my friend wanted to go together.. lol. On my other ear I have 2 on the bottom..and I have also taken out the 3rd hole on the bottom... the holes have still not completely closed and its been prob almost 5yrs since I removed them. I have my belly button pierced as well. I have always wanted my eye brow done... sigh.. but I was not allowed cause at the time I went to a catholic high school (not by my choice) and you couldnt have any piercing except ears.







Plus my mom and dad were against it.







Thats one thing I wish I had the chance to try out.. oh well now... I work for Lockheed Martin, which is a big company for computers and I could never get any piercing on my face working here... its bad enough everyone stares at my one ear when I wear my hair up because I have 4 piercings in it. jerks. 

If your young enough.. try out piercings.. you can always remove them... and yes I would be careful when it comes to piercings that can harm you health wise. I know alot of people that always have infections with any kind of piercing... me... I have been lucky... no infections ever... not even with the belly button.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I could never get my nose pierced beacause I'm a chronic nose blower and I would probably blow it right out.







Plus where I work wouldn't allow it and I would be to chicken anyway. But I do have my ears and belly button pierced. The good thing about a piercing is you can always remove it if you get tired of it.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I say go for it.

If it will not have an adverse affect on your work then no issues. It is a personal decision. 

I do not have any piercings, I find thought thought of getting pierced, Not Fun. That said I have 6 tattoos and am looking to get more.

Enjoy life, it is not that long and every moment counts.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

If thats what you want, I would do it. I think a tiny gem would look nice.







The only out of ordinary I have pierce is that flap of skin by my ear and belly button


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> On tounge piercings...just keep in mind that the human mouth is a great breeding ground for all sorts of bacteria. We used to have a teenager girl babysit for us once in a while who had her tounge pierced. I don't mean to scare anyone with this story, so I will warn you against reading if you don't want to hear. She ended up with a very severe infection, had to go through 4 weeks of IV antibiotic treatment and ended up losing part of her tounge. This was all because of the piercing. It was done properly, but it is virtually impossible to keep the mouth bacteria free. Same thing for the nose. A topical area like the belly button, earlobe, eyebrow, etc. is much easier to keep clean and hygenic. I would also caution young women against nipple piercing if you ever plan to have children. My understanding is that once they have been pierced, your chances of being able to breast feed your baby are greatly reduced. You can damage the nipple, get scar tissue, and even get an infection of the milk ducts.
> 
> I believe that everyone should be allowed to do what they wish with their bodies...it's just the mother in me that wants all the information out there so you can make the right decision for you. Good luck in whatever you decide to do![/B]


Saltymalty is absolutely right...tongue piercings can definitely get infected. I think saltymalty always give great advice. I personally had 6 piercing in one of my ears during my teenage rebelious years and of course I stopped wearing all those earings after college (I couldn't show up to see patients with all those earings, lol). However, the holes never fully closed up. I am sure no one notices them but once in a while one will get a little infected...so I am sure the same can happen with a nose ring. 

Now I need to get back to enjoying my week off work and stop lecturing people, lol.


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

> So I think I'm having a need to shake up my life...first I cut all my hair off and now I want to get my nose pierced. NOT a big ring thing--just a little tiny gem, the kind that almost look like a sparkly freckle. Does anybody have this kind of piercing? My boss at job #1 (casual office) said it's fine...my boss at job #2 (specialty retail store) has his own facial piercings so that's obviously fine...but my boss at "job" #3 (I'm the editor of my church's newspaper) might NOT be so impressed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this twice....I had to take it out twice as well...for some reason my nose just didn't take to the piercing either time...I love them but didn't work for me. good luck in that.  btw, I had the small piercing and it worked well but normally you can't find anyone to pierce with those...and you will have to wait 6 weeks to change the jewlery out. 

Dawn~


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I must say men with nipple rings is such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> LOL ~ I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Kim sometimes likes mine, sometimes dont , women!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i think maybe try a magnetic one for a week, then, if you like it get a real one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Felicity,

I have to ask... "i'm not allowed"? "splain" please. Also just to let you know, yes you can get temporary tats done anywhere by Nenna... but REAL Henna NOT black fakie henna. The real henna is beautiful.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=261235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Well Nonny, that is "differently" for sure. 

I have just one thing to say about this whole thread, what an interesting "study" it's been about Maltese owners.









I bet, some Malt owners would DIE before getting a tat or a pierced OTHER part.









Just goes to show ya... takes all kinds. Now why do I hear the Cars singing?! "Shake 'um up..."

enJOY!
Melanie
4 piercin's
3 Tats
*


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have just one thing to say about this whole thread, what an interesting "study" it's been about Maltese owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO true!! I feel like I've gotten to know everyone better by starting this thread! Like anything in life it DOES take all kinds!







That's what makes it fun, for me anyway.


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=261313
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Piercings and Tats are hot to me...just wasn't able to keep my nose ring...hated that though. I had my nipples done as well but took them out after about a year...was just tired of them. As for the tats now that is a different story. LOL I have 10 the only one's you can see though are on my inner wrist. All three of my kids names in a Irish Symbol and a saying on my left. I love them. I would be covered if it suited me but I don't think I would look so great at the PTA. lol 
Enjoy your piercings if you decide to do it...

Dawn~</span>


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> QUOTE





> I must say men with nipple rings is such a
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> LOL ~ I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Kim sometimes likes mine, sometimes dont , women!








[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Joe, don't say that. We didn't need to know you had ur nipple done, some of us will be thinking about u in a different way now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=261854
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> LOL ~ I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Kim sometimes likes mine, sometimes dont , women!








[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Joe, don't say that. We didn't need to know you had ur nipple done, some of us will be thinking about u in a different way now.

























































[/B][/QUOTE]
You got that right!! I, for one, am thinking something























Yep, Joe's a "hottie-pa-tottie"









Sorry Kim, I couldn't help it. Love ya


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

*So, I really must be







because I just got back from the piercing studio and there is a freaking jewel in my nostril!!!







The guy was pretty young, heavily pierced which made me feel better (never trust a skinny cook kind of thing...), and VERY nice, put me right at ease. I told him I was nervous, and he said, "That just means you're ready!"...which I was. It didn't hurt at all but my eye did water somewhat. Not nearly as bad as I expected! I got a small crystal nostril screw...not as small as I thought they'd have but as small as I could!! 

I've always been a "learn the hard way" person so I figured either way, I'll never know what I really think unless I DO it and THEN decide if I want to keep it or not!! Not sure yet...giving it a fair trial though!!







My family is really conservative and we live 4 miles apart and go to the same church SO I'm not showing them till I decide...if I take it out, I'd have upset them for no reason...if I keep it, it won't look all icky by the time I show them! Right now it looks...yuck. Like any new piercing, I guess. Red, icky, don't want to share TMI but it does not look pretty right now!! *


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

> as a pierced (4 of them, not the nose/face though) person myself I say go for it, shake it up, if you dont like it then take it out, treat it like a wound and it should heal great, as a male (my own opinion of course) a nose ring (any directly on the face) on a woman is unatractive, however, almost anywhere else on the body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm 1......2...........oh my! lol


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> *So, I really must be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jacki,
I recommend using warm salty water to keep it clean, make sure you rinse the salt off really well because if you don't the salt can burn the area around the piercing.
I always bathed my piercings just before I had a shower, that way I was sure to get all the excess salt off.
I am so wrapped for you, It sounds like you don't like the size of the stud, just wait a few weeks until things look good then you can change it a smaller one.
CONGRATULATIONS.























I still can't get the Idea of JOE's nipple being pierced out of my head. Need to ask Joe, do you have just one or both pierced?????.










































( sorry kim







)


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I still can't get the Idea of JOE's nipple being pierced out of my head. Need to ask Joe, do you have just one or both pierced?????.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Uh yeah Joe.... tell us all about it.










Btw Jacki.... Congratulations.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I still can't get the Idea of JOE's nipple being pierced out of my head. Need to ask Joe, do you have just one or both pierced?????.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha, both were, had it done maybe 10-11 years ago now, last year one came out so now i walk crooked







i would like to have it put back in but i remember the pain like it was yesterday, i didnt care for it much







but i dont like just having the one in 

oh and both of my ear are pierced too, nothing else


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> oh and both of my ear are pierced too, nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nothing named after an English Prince... Good.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262661
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I have to admit







I wondered









I meant feared that too


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262183
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only have my left nipple pierced, and that hurt so bad, I yelled %$#@%^$, but once it was in, the pain stopped. I would like to get my right done, but the thought of the pain all over again







. I will just have to wait and see if I get the courage up again, LOL.

I personally think for sure you need the other back in,




























, I am sure Kim really would like it


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I for one am surprised nobody has posted pics.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Cary, call me dense, but I can't figure this one out. All of the English prince's I know of are Charles, Harry, William, Andrew and Edward. You are right in that tongue piercings were originally done for sexual pleasure and everytime I see one, I think of the message it may be sending. I am with Brit on this one - really showing my age. I don't care for piercings at all other than ears. I had my ears "double pierced" as a teenager, but when I was in my 20's stopped putting a second set of earrings in. The right hole closed up but even though there hasn't been a stud in the left one in over 20 years, it never did close so I have 2 holes in one ear and 1 in the other. My DIL does have a tiny damond in her nose and it doesn't look too bad - isn't really all that noticeable unless the light hits it. I am happy that hubby thinks "old" like me, He is a conservative, executive type and has nothing pierced and no tattoos - unsoiled territory!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you guys are so funny. personally I can't even look at one, I will faint for sure


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> I for one am surprised nobody has posted pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

congratulations Jacki. At least now you know how you like it and will not always wonder.








I never thought about the tongue ball thing chipping your teeth, eek!!!

I like belly buttons, I guess I just like the bling. I wanted my daughter to do hers a few years ago. She said a lot of people (all dancers, on the dirty floor, sweaty) had infections at first because it was hard to keep it clean. And it takes awhile to heal. But she hardly wears earrings, so she didn't.









No doggie piercings please.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Barb, my DIL and niece both had the belly button piercings which got infected. My niece's was so bad, she ended up being hospitalized and on IV antibiotics. Jacki, if it is something you have always wanted, glad you had it done. Even though I am not a fan, I do think we should do what makes us happy, and to each his own...


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm really not all that thrilled about piercings and tattooes. But I did get my nose pierced Thanksgiving 2004, and it's still pierced right now. In fact I switched out the silver sterling for real diamond. Personally, I think nose pierces can look beautiful... has anyone here ever seen a Bollywood movie? Wow! Anyway, mine is really small, and you really don't see it until I'm in the sun or facing the light, and the light bounces back a sparkle on my nose. So far, I haven't had any problems at work, and I work in an office environment. In fact, there were people there who have had nose piercings before I did. And also, if you do get your nose pierced, as with anything else, CLEAN IT! Prevention is the best way to fight infection. Don't touch it with your bare hands if it's not cleaned and sanitized. And when you get it pierced, buy that little solution that comes with it. If you think you can substitute it with something else that you have, unless you know for a fact that you can, don't. I personally have never had a bad infection from my nose.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't want to put anything anywhere Tiffany's doesn't intend for it to be worn. Nose, nipple, belly or other wise....but to those that do, I certainly respect that decision. I would love to see photos of the nose piercing...I'm not so sure I could handle Joe's nipple piercing though. Sorry, Joe.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't want to put anything anywhere Tiffany's doesn't intend for it to be worn. Nose, nipple, belly or other wise....but to those that do, I certainly respect that decision. I would love to see photos of the nose piercing...I'm not so sure I could handle Joe's nipple piercing though. Sorry, Joe.[/B]


I haven't been able to take any great pics of it yet but here is one "self portrait" of my "new" nose. Kind of blurry--but you get the idea.








EDIT: whoops, that pic is huge...I'll have to resize it and post one later!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=264522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your photo, and you are lovely...nose piercing or not. Does it hurt much? Just make sure to keep it clean and swab it with alcohol a few times a day. Do you have to keep turning it like an earring?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=264542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pain when he pierced it was very, very minimal, but my eye watered a lot! Doesn't hurt now at all, and the care instructions from my piercer are very simple and working very well so far. I don't even have to turn/move it at all. No scabs, no pain, nothing!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldnt do the nose, I have 3 in each ear, but only mostly use the bottom ones, one tattoo I got about 10 yrs ago, beautiful bright pink flamingo (somewhere), the neck looks even longer on it now


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> I couldnt do the nose, I have 3 in each ear, but only mostly use the bottom ones, one tattoo I got about 10 yrs ago, beautiful bright pink flamingo (somewhere), the neck looks even longer on it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I couldnt do the nose, I have 3 in each ear, but only mostly use the bottom ones, one tattoo I got about 10 yrs ago, beautiful bright pink flamingo (somewhere), the neck looks even longer on it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

